# Canon U.S.A. Kicks Off 2018 with Announcement of New Executive Appointments



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2018)

```
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 11, 2018</strong> – Beginning the New Year with a celebration of teamwork and an appreciation for those who have contributed to the company’s continued success, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce new senior executive appointments and promotions, effective January 1, 2018. These personnel moves represent Canon’s commitment to elevating its own leaders and putting them in a position to succeed, both personally and professionally.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Every year, it is a great honor of mine to announce the well-deserved promotions of some of our cherished Canon team members,” said Joe Adachi, chairman and chief executive officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “These individuals are truly representative of the valuable leadership and dedication that is prevalent in so many of our esteemed employees. Having shown a strong commitment to helping cement our company’s standing as an industry leader, I thank them for their continued service and wish them much success with their new responsibilities.”</p>
<p><strong>Executive promotions for the New Year include:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Ross Held has been promoted from vice president and general manager to senior vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</li>
<li>Richard Antaya has been promoted from senior director and general manager to vice president, Imaging Technologies Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</li>
<li>Robert Poseno has been promoted from senior director and general manager to vice president, Imaging Technologies Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</li>
<li>Peter Kowalczuk has been promoted from executive vice president and general manager to president of Canon Solutions America, a wholly owned subsidiary of Canon U.S.A.</li>
<li style="list-style-type: none;"></li>
</ul>
<p>For more information about Canon U.S.A., visit <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/about/newsroom/press-releases/press-release-details/2018/20180111-executive/20180111-executive/!ut/p/z1/jZBbC4JAEIV_keysirqPu15yQwuF0vYlljBbKJUwiX59dnmJamseBubwzRzOIIFKJBo5qFr2qm3kfpxXwlmnWezF3IdkYs0BaEjcMPepxVyMijsAX4oCEv_sawChPz_9ZTAmMI-pn9ZIdLLfGarZtqg0AXuPDhhjozpXm1OvhuqjViDx6gI5cYE6gROTGQMcYT2QcUcP8NB-A5bMHgES-JYZ3bI-Ac0rusOivCSMcMXrK7RCV6o!/www.usa.canon.com"><b>www.usa.canon.com</b></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## KirkD (Jan 14, 2018)

I'll save my excitement for the announcement of new lenses and cameras.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 14, 2018)

This is so amazing!!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 15, 2018)

How many international staff are on the main board back in Japan? The mark of a TRULY international company is a reflection of the main board make-up.


----------



## tron (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't give a <you know what ;D> about that!


----------

